
The Soviet “Bone Records” (2014) - ramgorur
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3032206/how-soviet-hipsters-saved-rock-n-roll-with-x-ray-records
======
guard-of-terra
In 80s, Soviet bands also recorded their own albums on tape and they
distributed those by copying from tape to tape.

How they got hardware to make records is another fun story entirely, or more
like a hundred: there's this book "100 tape albums of Soviet Rock" (100
мангитоальбомов советского рока) with in-depth comments on notable examples.

